# Supports for Self-employed



## JohnRoberts (12 Aug 2020)

Hi all, I have taken a look at the supports announced this week for re-start grants for businesses and it doesn't appear to offer much to the self-employed. Grants appear to be linked to paying rates and you apply via the county councils. I have a small business and don't pay rates (but pay VAT and tax) so appear to be excluded as would many in the same circumstances. Does anyone know of re-start grants or other supports for similar businesses and the self-emplyed.

TIA


----------



## Suz2015 (14 Aug 2020)

@JohnRoberts https://www.gov.ie/en/service/739f3-enterprise-support-grant-for-buisnesses-impacted-by-covid-19/


----------



## Suz2015 (14 Aug 2020)

My question regarding the above is what happens if you reopened your business prior to 18th May?


----------

